# what are some good memories you have from the past ?



## Shy Girl14 (Apr 12, 2015)

or what are some things that bring back memories?

- In elementary school me and my friend liked the same guy. I used to always bring lunchables to school and I would give him the candy to prove that I liked him more.

- Handing out Valentines day cards and candy to our classmates in elementary school.

- In the summer when me, my brother and our friends went to Blockbuster to pick out movies/video games and candy and then going swimming after that. That day was fun and I miss my old friends a lot.

- In gym class in elementary school we used to play with parachutes 

- Pretending that wafer sticks were cigarettes and eating candy like Altoids,baby bottle pops,warheads,fruit gushers,soda candy,squeeze pop, ouch bubble gum and wrapping fruit rollups around my thumb and sucking on it lol.

- Me hanging out with my brother and his friends at their house playing video games like Super Smash Bros Melee, Mario Kart Double Dash, Mario Party 4 ,Sonic Adventure 2, and Sonic Mega Collection etc. I love listening to video game music and just thinking about the fun times we had.

- Me and my friends outside having a hula hooping contest and eating popsicles.

- When I watched a movie on Blu Ray DVD it would say "Coming soon to own on DVD and Video".

- Watching Hallowentown, Casper, Twitches, and Hocus Pocus every Halloween.

- Building blanket forts.

- Me and my brother playing Pokemon and Yu Gi Oh cards.

- Waking up every Saturday morning to watch Pokemon and Sonic X and watching shows like The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy, Ed, Edd N Eddy, Codename: Kids Next Door, Teen Titans and Jimmy Neutron etc.

Sorry this is long but theirs a lot of things that bring back memories. I wish I could go back in time and relive them. My life was so fun back when I lived in Texas. I found some of my old friends online so that's good .


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Fighting over a crush is not worth it. I remember I got offended when my crush was hitting on my brother but I got over it. Best memory from the past was my 22nd birthday.  I celebrated with my family at a nice restaurant and it was my first non ****ty birthday. It went smoothly. My other best memory was doing my morning walks at this park I spent my childhood years at. I would go there every day and stay for an hour. Now I can't do that since my work schedule is full time.  Oh well. You clearly don't have time for anything when you enter into adulthood.


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

Everything is different and sad for me now. But I do have some good memories though:

Playing tomba with my mom

Watching my dad play metal gear solid on ps1

Playing GI joes and watching the matrix when my dad lived in a motel for a while 

Going to see mastodon live and that was barely last year

First finding out about system of a down from the scream 3 soundtrack 

Watching Christmas cartoons with my mom and sister

Watching wwe with my dad and brother!


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Play Contra. Play fireworks/firecrackers. Prank call the firemen. Ride bicycle. Slingshot birds. Watch horror movies.


----------



## ilhamonsas (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a thing about having an older brother. And I used to be left alone while both my parents work so I carry around the house key. Once when I was in elementary school I had an older boy to come home with me. He helped me with homework and stuff. But I forgot his name and face. All I remember is holding on him as he took me home on his bike. I remember thinking how skinny he was lol. When I think of it now, I'm not sure if it has something to do with some early and latent homosexuality or just over romanticized fantasy of an only child about having a brother.


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

Shy Girl14;1079377217
- Handing out Valentines day cards and candy to our classmates in elementary school.
- In gym class in elementary school we used to play with parachutes
[/QUOTE said:


> These are favorite memories, too. Valentines Day and Gym class were way more fun and happy at elementary school.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Nearly all of my good memories are gaming nostalgia. The real world has overwhelmingly more pain than anything else for me, it seems. I struggle to come up with even one really fond memory of a time when I was outside/with someone. Maybe when I used to go swimming, but again, I always zoned out and went my own way.


----------



## NO FRIEND (Apr 9, 2015)

Had true friends in the past and how it feel to have true friends.Now I m crying.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Riding my bike around as fast as i could go and doing laps

First year of high school 
Having friends who wanted to hang around with me


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Senior year of high school - the good, the bad, and the rocky, I loved it all. Yup, just all of senior year of high school. Um... My childhood was good. My trip to Europe (well, honestly, only half of it - I got sick and my travel companion and I weren't clicking for the first half). Camping with friends during college (before they drifted away). I actually have quite a lot...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

church camp, not the preaching but the environment and my peers when I was a kid and teenager, those were the good times, so much to explore, so many good looking girls back then, few close friends, it's all over now, now I'm 30 and surrounded by boring adults and females who turned ****ty and very cocky and I get annoyed by them just by looking at their cocky always smiling faces like they are the sh*t but they're not, I can't relate to these fools, to these adults the only way they know of having a good time is to go to strip clubs and drink, how lame is that?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I had some bloody good ice cream in Melbourne once.

I'm tempted to go back there just to visit that ice cream shop.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Shy Girl14 said:


> or what are some things that bring back memories?
> 
> - In elementary school me and my friend liked the same guy. I used to always bring lunchables to school and I would give him the candy to prove that I liked him more.
> 
> ...


Ed, Edd and Eddy was a good show. It reminds of other shows I liked on that channel like Dexter's laboratory.


----------



## meema (Mar 4, 2015)

The days before the first symptoms of my sleep disorder where I could stay awake the whole day.

Being happy to go to school and to learn.

Summer camp during elementary school excluding soccer and golf camp. NOPE.

My 8th grade year.

Going to outdoor school with friends.

and a lot more....


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Friday afternoons in fifth grade, we got to play outside until we went home.

Waking up at 4 in the morning on Christmas, running to wake up my parents and being told to go back to bed, where I would stay until 5 or so and do it again.

Going to the beach in the summer, the excitement of getting there and seeing it, and the smell in the air. And finally getting in the water.

My mom and I playing video games.

Visiting my grandparents for a few days sometimes.

Summer of sixth grade when my family went to Disney World a few times.

Before I started high school I went to my aunt and uncles with my grandma and spent two weeks. Then we went to their place on the coast and I canoed and took swimming classes.

My senior year physics class, when we went on two field trips.

College when I was off on Fridays and hung out with my friends on Friday nights.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Playing video games.

That's about it.


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

On swim team, we used to prank freshmen. We would do dumb stuff like steal one of their shoes, put it on a kickboard, and let it float to the middle of the pool. Memories :clap


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

College graduation
Promotions
Asst. Managing a Training Restaurant
Happy Hour
New Years' festivities (Times Square, etc.)
Bowling League (not competitive, thankfully)
Time in Germany, Mexico, Canada, etc.
Random Road Trips
Going over-the-border to Montreal for breakfast. 
- It took us longer to drive to/from than we stayed.
Disney World (and Land)
Ice skating in Rockefeller Center
IKEA 'put-the-s***-together' parties

Good stuff. Pre-SA but still good.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

circa 2001. With Mitch (and possibly Jonas) behind the school gymnasium in grade school and having fun with those destroyed badminton racket handles and hiding them in the sand, saying that we'd get back to them in the future, maybe in high school.

circa 2003. With Mitch and Carl Jason in front of the small chapel beside the HS faculty room, a girl passed by making the sign of the cross - ninja style! The 3 of us stared at each other for a few seconds, dumbfounded. We swear we could also hear her make swishing sounds. That was totally random and hilarious!

circa 2001. School play in 5th grade and its rehearsals with best buds and classmates, playing Pokemon and stuff when it wasn't our scene.

circa 1999. Watching cousin RJ walk away, pretending nothing happened after getting slightly electrocuted by a light switch.

circa 2002. Dinner at the lawn outside JL's house those summer nights with Justin and Popoy when we were kids.

circa 2014. All guys "retreat" at Dean's family beach house far from the city. We held exclusivity over the place and had a beer-pong tournament all night and went swimming before the sun rose. Vince apologized to me for not bringing some weed. I had mentioned weeks before this that I've always wanted to know, at least once, what being "high" feels like. It's all a joke, of course... partly.

circa 2006. Freshman in college. First time I ever went to a sleep-over at a friend's house. 4 guys and 7 girls. This was after our college Christmas party. (Disney) movie marathon and breakfast by their pool the next day. I think we only had soda that night despite planning to try out _beer_ earlier.

circa 2011. Field trip to a far off city. On the first night, our Fine Arts professor invited me and my classmates to try out Tequila and how to properly drink it. On the last night of our stay, I and a female college-mate decided to experience what it felt like to be drunk (for the first time). We were actually excited on the prospect, but we overdid it and I could remember other college-mates dragging me back to our hotel hours later.

circa 2011. Mike (Zerg), Jackie (Terran), and I (Protoss) teamed up in StarCraft II and after several matches, we actually made it to 4th place in Diamond Division.

circa last weekend. I went hiking with Bern and Dondi and 2 more people to a local WWII memorial site up in the mountains. We went swimming afterwards.

______________________________________

Hey! Writing these down actually made me feel better.


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Sometimes I just remember different friends, boyfriends, and girlfriends over the years.
- first night out at 17 with 3 other girls at the state fair
- getting in the newspaper's midweek poll with my best friends on senior skip day
- first innocent-sexual experiences with boyfriend
- the friend who told me things she told no one else
- dressing in matching outfits with my second girlfriend
- the friend who opened bus windows during snowstorms just to piss people off
- kind stranger who gave me a clementine while I was working in the sun


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Skating with friends
My high school sweetheart
Playing baseball
Camping
Concerts
Going to San francisco on the weekends
Family gatherings


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

honestly im a pessemist who doesnt really need any exscuse to be as such. so ive not alot to choose from. but i can remember fondly the first girl who was ever interested in me, thinking i was inlove. it ended terribly mind you  and im old and bitter enough now to know loves a crock (atleast in my opinion, doesnt have to be yours) but regardless. i can still look back on the good parts.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Having a family member actually love/care about me.


R.I.P grandma


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

getting high lol


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

circa 1997. At our backyard, my cousins and I had fun with a big cardboard box (from a recently purchased refrigerator), rolling inside and playing house and stuff. By the end of the afternoon, the box had turned to mush from our fun.

circa 2001. I was in a conversation two friends at school and I thought I'd make up something (that I could steal a trainer's Pokemon and that the trainer would keep following me around throughout the game) and my friend actually believed me! I never told him the truth.

circa 2014. At some point in the night during the "retreat" at Dean's place, I volunteered to be the _gunner _(the one who pours out the drink to the glass and keeps track to who's next) and when it was my turn to take a shot of the liquor, I'd just pretend to drink and give it to the next guy. No one caught me. 
Man, I can be _evil _sometimes. >


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

Ha I have happy memories from childhood and happy memories from 18+.... ages 11-17 I have probably exactly zero good memories :S

I just wish I was a kid again tbh, I was a happy little tomboy, climbing trees and running around with my friends, not giving a **** about anything. We always used to go the shops and get cream cheese and cous cous, sweets sometimes (but we were weird kids), and then climb our tree and sit in the branches eating it. 

My first holiday abroad to Majorca when I was 10. 2 whole weeks of blissful sunshine, exploring the mountains, playing in the pool, and eating out at nice restaurants. I even got slightly tipsy on a cup of sangria. 

Flash forward to when I was 18 and was in college... I actually made friends, I was cute and made people laugh. I threw a house party, which was awesome. Full of good people and good music and I was soooo happy that I felt normal and like I fit in for once. (Didn't last though)...

Going to the pub with a big group of friends from college, skipping lessons and getting drunk. Also going to the park and having barbecues in the sunshine and drinking alcopops and listening to blink 182. I loved that town and all my experiences there. I'm actually left with a deep sadness that I'll never get that back. 

Going to university and making friends, going to rock clubs and getting drunk 7 days in a row. Experimenting more with my appearance, getting better at applying eyeliner. Finding a group to hang out with, essentially becoming a 'local'... (But again, I ruined it for myself). 

Going to Download Festival and getting my first proper taste of good live music. 

The past few years have seen some amazing memories despite my SA. It's a shame I'm back in a rut again now and in a way it's even more painful because I know what it's like to have the life I dreamed of. Back to practically no friends and no social life. Oh well, there is always the future I suppose...


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Summers in childhood. Biking all over town to various friends' houses to knock on their doors to ask them to hang out. Water gun and water balloon fights. Swimming pools everyday. No stress and worries of school the next day. Biking around outside into the late and still warm evenings. And summers use to be so freaking long, as compare to when I'm older where time just flies.


----------



## Midnight626 (May 30, 2015)

May sound cliché, but my first ever crush when I was about 9 or 10.
Spent near every day with her.


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

Shy Girl14 said:


> - Me and my brother playing Pokemon and Yu Gi Oh cards.


I used to play Yu-Gi-Oh! all the time, sadly its kind of lost its vibe, I remember when I use to play Great Maju Garzett in every deck I ran and beat my friends.

Some memories I had:

Staying up all night playing stuff with 2 good friends of mine (sadly not really close to them anymore)

Playing the n64 and other nintendo consoles when I was little.

When I first listened to Korn and got really into them

Going to the library to use the internet all the time, because I did not have internet for a while

Watching my mom play Zelda when I was about 3 or 4

Memories of going to Branson, MO... Still go there every year too 

Long car rides traveling to other states, I could be in a car forever :3

Watching WWE back when the Ruthless Agression era was around also watching DVDs of the Attitude Era

Thats all I got x3 This kind of made me feel better, thank you


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Jcos said:


> What games did you like to play?


In my teens, mostly story-focused games, first point&click adventures (favourite being either Monkey Island 2, 3 or Zork Grand Inquisitor), later RPGs like Final Fantasy and Icewind Dale. I've gradually shifted interest to games that have interesting and complex game mechanics and a good level of challenge, with lots of ways to play and plenty of replay value. For example Paradox's grand strategy games. Some MMOs are also close to my heart, especially WoW, EVE, and for casual competitive play, World of Tanks. Games that let me tinker with a variety of vehicles and setups are a great way to spend evenings.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Had an awesome 4 hour long water balloon fight with a bunch of neighborhood kids one hot summer day. When it ended, we all planned its something we will be doing every summer weekend. I then waited and waited and it just never ever happened again.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Most exciting thing i remember was that me and my best friend when i was 10 volunteered to sing in front of the whole school with a song we had made ourselves which didn't make sense at all, we sang awful and people probably though we where stupid, but it was really fun.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

-Spending summers at the local pool with close friends or hanging out at each other's houses. Being allowed to walk there ourselves, which was a big deal then.
-My brothers and I camping out in the living room on Christmas Eve, watching "A Christmas Story", then waking up early to open our presents. 
-Many great holiday memories.
-Roaming around town aimlessly, joking around with friends.
-Playing hockey with my brother.
-Long car rides with family.
-Sleepovers with friends.
-Going to my first concert.
-Memories of my cats- playing with them, them sitting on my lap, one that would always sleep on my bed and wake me up by sitting on my head.
-Going to the movies with my brother.
-Video games, especially Mario Kart, Duck Hunt and Mortal Kombat with my brothers.
-Playing tennis with my mom.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Lying down with and star gazing with the girl I like at her cottage. That was one of the best nights of my life. Too bad it won't ever happen again :/


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

around 1995. At this very room I'm in, with my siblings and cousins, we played _halap-halap_, basically tag but in total darkness - it was nighttime and we shut of the lights; if played during the day, the _it_ must wear a blindfold. I just remember hyperventilating afterwards from all the sweat, fun, and shouting. And getting allergic rhinitis from all the pillow-smashing.

1998. At a family friend's house in my mom's hometown. Dinner party for Christmas? New Year's Eve? Whichever it was, I had fun with the other kids and we got presents (in the form of money). _Lolo_ Enteng tried to teach some of us to play the piano, but we were too busy hoarding and eating sweets.

mid to late grade school. During recess, I'd be with my two best buds and we'd usually buy ice cream from the canteen. Then we'd walk around and talk about anything, from cartoons to inappropriate adult stuff. Also, during class when we're done discussing for the day and the teacher would just let us talk quietly with seatmates, we'd draw on any one of our notebooks and just make up stories. Sometimes, we'd also vandalize the illustrations of our textbooks.

2009. I was biking one day during the summer holidays when I got caught in the rain. I took shelter on one of the vendor stalls outside a school and just sat it out. The rain was heavy so no one was about and I just sat there, peaceful. The smell of the dry earth getting wet was refreshing. The rain just lasted long enough to make me feel that way for the rest of the day.

2011. During _lolo_'s (_grandfather_ in Filipino) wake, one night, my siblings, cousins, and I brought our laptops over and had a StarCraft I multiplayer battle. Even one of our uncles joined in and we all just had fun. A younger cousin (the aforementioned uncle's son) who was 8 or 9 then, went around telling the plans of the other players and we also had a good laugh about that afterwards.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Great idea for a thread.

This was 2001 or 2002
I had a playground set outside of my room at the time, so when Dragon Ball Z would come on I would open my window and turn the tv up louder, then go outside and watch it from my playground lmbo


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Last weekend. I went biking around the university campus looking at the change in atmosphere. The trees and the grass have turned a luscious, vibrant green again. The rainy season is finally here.

Summer 2013. The first time I trekked with Mark and Mendel up a local mountain with their friend Dan. We almost got drunk at our destination, but then we took a dip at the base of a waterfall and the icy water immediately dissipated the feeling. It was awesome! I came home that night exhausted to the bone, but it was worth it.

Mid-2004. Summer days spent at my grandparents.' One day, I was at the living room watching TV when my cousins Popoy and JL came running to the yard. My grandparents were outside and I could hear their conversation. My cousins were calling for me, but I could hear my grandmother telling them that I had gone home already (as a prank). I went with the joke and didn't speak out. The two looked disappointed and turned to leave, but then I found out why they were there (because they had acquired a copy of a Pokemon movie) and so I rushed out of the house laughing!

Mid-2008. During the time I took the semester off due to the first major attack of my depression. I'm not exactly sure why I'm feeling nostalgic for this period in my life. I suppose it was the profound change in me (I suppose it's like losing one's virginity. I guess I became more proactive in my life. No longer a total pushover. Or is it simply the things I did during the break: I learned to drive, played several DS RPGs, read several books, the time I switched to a Mac, first time I bought condoms...? Why did I mention that last one?)


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

I did enjoy moments of my past but I wouldn't say it was genuine happiness, I haven't experienced that yet. To be honest, one of my top wishes is that I could erase my memory of the past, but that's not gonna happen easily.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

When me, my sister and our best friend would hang out, was about 14. Good times that I miss. 

When I dated this guy 4 years ago...leaving it at that, good but also sad memory. 

11th grade school year was my favorite year.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was famous on my server on WoW. I would walk outside Orgrimmar to have tons of little nooblets suck my dick. Oh my god, I miss it so much. I was praised by my fans, feared by my enemies, known by all. It was the best feeling ever. I mattered. I was freaking popular. I had a taste of that level of validation and now I want it back. It will never happen though. OMG IM CrYING CUZ IM NEVER GOING TO BE FAMOUS OMGOMGOMG


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Man I wish I could live off memories sometimes. .. Here are two from around this same time last year and the year before.

2014, late June.I was stuck in a West Memphis, Arkansas hotel for the weekend. I thought it was going to suck *** but it didn't. Well it wasn't too exciting. I mean all I did was catch up on some GTA 5 finally beating it, I was talking it up with a new girl...amazing chemistry and it was all based on this weekend,and pretty much chilled the hell out. Ran out of beer though, I'm not sure why I thought I would be able to buy beer there on Sunday.

2013. I was going to TX for training for my new Job. My last day at my old job was July 3rd and also that same day I had to be at the bus depot at 6pm I think.So I arrive that morning at the job and I'm like I should of known...my job proceeds to give me my heaviest load ever(I deliver medical supplies). I was up for the challenge though, it could be done...it would be tight but it could be done. Going to be fun lol... What f-ed me up was a new stop that was not only very out the way but impossible to find! So I miss the bus pretty much.I'm like oh well...

To my surprise my sister was like. Roadtrip!
She was stuck in the house back than, plus she never been out there(she would be able to cross off several states off her list too). Lol she than vowed never to go to TX again. So yeah July 3rd and 4th 2013(no bque or fireworks though) was pretty memorable. And actually every day after that was pretty memorable too. Man it would be amazing to relive some of those days!


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

August 2007. That day I was with my family and we took a trip to our my parents' old place of work (back in the 80s) in a really rural part of the Philippines. The village-style mining corp is an almost two hour-drive from where we live. However, the company had gone bankrupt years before I was born and we saw the place dilapidated and mostly abandoned. There were some people continuing to live there even as the place was growing wild. We went around for a bit and looking at the ruins was both sad and enchanting. My sister and I listened to our parents talk about how great the place was back when it was functioning. I wish I could have seen that for myself.

March 2009. I went with my circle of friends on this road trip up the mountains one afternoon. We stopped by a huge, rocky river by the road side and went exploring. Then we ate our snacks among the big boulders and had a good time.

2002. The school year was ending and in one part of our elementary school, a huge mango tree had recently fallen due to a strong storm. That gave me and my buddies a new place to play on. We played tag there and bounced on the more flexible branches. It was all fun and games until the teachers saw it as unsafe and the tree had to be removed.

December 31, 1999. I had an excellent time with my family and my relatives. We had a good dinner and my cousins and I enjoyed playing around the house before and after it. There was a time when we would sit still for a bit and watch our older cousins/siblings play StarCraft. Later that midnight, I enjoyed watching the fireworks outside and watching on TV the different countries celebrating new year's day as their timezones hit 12AM. It's not every year that the year turns _2000_ after all (and with all the Y2K bug madness that time).


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Graduating from high school
The first time I went to Disney World 
Going to the movies with my teacher and some of my classmates from fifth grade
The time I spent helping my mom babysit my little cousin
The time my dad went to one of the Christmas parties my aunt held(it was the only one he went to)

These are some of the good memories I've had.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Having a loving g/f


----------



## Sco (Aug 2, 2015)

The time I spent with my mum and my brother in a little town before moving with my father.
How we all ran to the house when the cartoons on tv started.
The time I spent with my uncle.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

* First trip to Europe when I was very little. Running and playing with my little sister.

* Having fun with 4 of my closest classmates at a water-based theme park school excursion. We were celebrating finishing our final year of primary school.

* My grandma taking me to all these nice playgrounds when I would stay over in her town.

* Going on a bike riding road trip with three ex-friends.

* When I used to catch a bus into the city with my ex-best friend to buy records from a metal music shop and then binge on krispykremes. Never had a friend like that since, who I could talk with this fluidly and deeply. I was a teenager then.

* My last date. Even if we both didn't last too long, our first date was so beautiful on many levels and exactly how I had been dreaming and desiring of a date to be. It's like I basically projected this into reality once I knew their was a mutual attraction.

* Enjoying my solitude in Indonesia. I felt so free and fit after climbing some mountains. It was the first time I could confidently walk up and down a beach in just shorts without feeling insecure and watch the sunset.

This is a nice thread. I need to come back here whenever I feel down.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Memories of my dad (he died some years ago now). I remember him chucking his change/some sweets into the middle of the living room and my siblings and I would scramble for it. I also remember him always playing something like 'Aqua' in the kitchen and having a dance with us (Barbie Girl, Doctor Jones etc). He'd also play 'Vengaboys' or an album he picked up abroad (loved his Bosnian music). 
Recently been writing down his diary that he kept while serving with IPTF in Bosnia, mainly so we've always got a digital copy of it somewhere safe, just incase anyones interested&#8230; http://diaryramblings.weebly.com


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

The premiere of the first Pokemon Movie, and the Ancient Mew card that came with attendance.

At camp when I went over to a depressed girl sitting by a tree and just sat down and talked to her and made her smile.

Seeing my newborn cousin at the hospital for the first time.

When I posted a question on Tumblr about a college I was applying for and over 20 students from said college replied, making me feel worth something.

My church retreat at a farm. I got to see my crush the entire day for an entire weekend and slept in a room right across the hall from hers.

Seeing my great grandmother for the first (and probably last) time back in '09.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Around this same time last year I didn't have the anxiety I currently do, so that's good. But I would get it before the month's end, that sucks! I was driving a truck and I had a load to good ole Carson, CA(beside Compton), it was a nice treat, my company rarely sends to the west coast. And it definitely was an adventure! 

First I killed my brakes on I-70 in Colorado. Saw Vegas all lit up, that was nice. Beautiful! The numerous downgrades in Socal continued killing my brakes. Then some of worse traffic I ever experenced, I mean I been to Socal and the LA area couple times before this and I was starting to think the whole LA bad traffic was overblown. But no, I do believe now, that traffic is ridiculous!!!!! CA also has a ridiculous 55 speed limit for trucks...yeah I broke that law a good bit. Truckers are on a time limit... I definitely had to break that law due to the reciever in Carson holding me up for hours and the ridiculous LA-Socal traffic. Made it back to the truckstop with 2 mins to spear! 2 mins more I would have been in big trouble....

I put the truck in the shop for a brake job after all that. So I get some r&r in the hotel for a couple days. Made sure I made the 20 min hike to In n Out for obvious reasons lol, yum......
Got my truck back...honestly I don't think they did a good job but its whatever. Went up to Salinas, CA, picked up and delivered to MO. Then from there I got a load to Atl, so I got to hang with family for a bit. Good times!


----------



## isolatedforest (Feb 15, 2015)

-Visiting the Smoky Mountains with my family a few years back
-Holding a guitar for the first time
-Visiting my friends and pulling all-nighters
-My freshman year of high school when I felt I belonged to group
-Playing video games on snow days 
-Rainy days in general
-Discovering and enjoying new music throughout my high school years


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

*6th grade*, i had a whole table of friends i could sit with at lunch.

*7th grade*, I still had two best friends one that i hung out during lunch with and one that played computer games with me after school in the computer lab. Also the first time i met a female friend that actually liked talking to me, and she was pretty too which was a plus.

*9th grade*, First period art class was awesome.

*10th grade*, the girl i had a crush on liked me back it was an awesome feeling waking up with a reason to go to school, to see her beautiful face in the halls and in P.E class, unfortunately due to social retardation i never asked her out. The butterflies in my stomach were fun while they lasted though.

*11th grade*, met an awesome friend. She was one of the popular girls but she was really nice to me. She was probably the only girl i have ever felt comfortable around and we were always laughing and working on projects together in science class. She was the only person that understood my sarcastic cold sense of humor. I just had of dream of her last week :|

*12th grade*, I got the balls to go on the senior trip. I was supposed to go alone, but this girl i kinda knew i guess felt sorry for me and asked me to join them in their girl only group. Oh god it was so uncomfortable for me i was beginning to regret my decision, but when we got there a group of guys told me to tag along, i only knew one guy as a friend the rest were just classmates that knew me but we had a great night.

That's about it nothing fun has happened after that.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

*Some weekends ago.* Watched Logan with buddies. Went to a bar afterwards. Transferred to the nearby seawall to continue hanging out and drinking when the bar closed at 3AM. Had a very early breakfast before 5AM before going home. Didn't puke even though my head was spinning hard already by then.

*Around two weeks ago. *Went with a couple of buddies for a brief trip to a nearby island where another friend lived. Our other buddies from the mainland didn't catch up to us but our small party had fun nonetheless.

*A couple of days ago.* Road trip with my family. It was a really good one and I felt at peace with the world. I also enjoyed watching the late afternoon view of the world outside our car. The sunset was exquisite!


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Not many.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I have some awesome memories with my kids of course....way, way too many to even list.

Last summer my parents took our whole family (ten of us, kids, cousins, everyone) on an eight day cruise to Cozumel, Cancun and Jamaica. That was just incredible, and something we'll all never forget. We went on three different excursions, went sailing, snorkeling, swam with the stingrays in Stingray City. I held a giant four foot mama stingray, we all did, and we all took turns kissing it lol. I did things on that vacation that I didn't think my anxiety would ever, ever allow me to do.

Vacations to my grandparents lake house in Vermont every summer when I was little....going fishing every day...that brings back awesome memories.

My first gf, when I was 12 years old, my first kiss, first French kiss, my first....a lot of things.

In hs, partying all the time at a friend's house out in the country....building bonfires, sometimes sleeping outside if the weather was nice, pitching in for beer....it seems like we didn't have a care in the world back then.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ 1st real relationship and everything that entailed
~ Landing my summer job in college.....fears were faced and the money was so good
~ Finding God again
~ The close friends I've met on here


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a few but I'm not gonna write them all. I remember back in like January 2013 I was very sick for some reason, I was able to stay home the next few days and it was honestly great. I was able to eat a lot and drink a lot. Kit Kat, Ice cream, Mac and Cheese, Coke Cola, etc. I was also playing games then. Mostly Call of Duty Black Ops ll and Far Cry 3, both fun as hell. And I was laying in bed while playing and watching videos. It was just relaxing.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Whitewater rafting and jumping off a cliff into a river, good times.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Camping in the Arizona desert, hiking in the puget sound, summers in Washington DC.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

nursing school memories.  memories working w/ this person and their family for a few years.  other memories from work.  these long drives i'd take in the middle of the night.


----------



## Positive Soul (Mar 20, 2017)

I cannot forget all those good time with all my friends who I don't talk to know or talk less to them.
I believe their part was till then, we should value the time irrespective of the situations!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Spending the late afternoon swimming in the river with my cousins. 
Frolicking in the rain with my brother when we were kids.
Playing beer-pong with buddies.
First time I hung out with new friends back when we were all freshmen in college.
Hanging out with old classmates from high school some weeks ago.


----------

